# Be careful of the name you select!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I would never believe this but some friends swear by it. So, do any of you believe in this and have dogs named accordingly? The thought is that your dogs become what you name them. So when I chose Dora (before I got her) she became Dora the Explorer. Dora will wonder the backyard for an hour on her own. Sometimes she is just laying outside and I go in panic finding her and there she is in a plant or under the deck, etc.

Well Dasher was pre-named (so this is Kathy's fault!!!) At the time, all my performance friends said keep it as it was a fun and unusual performance name rather than just his name from his Holiday litter. I coudln't think of anything that I liked better and I liked it so we kept it. Well you can see how Dasher acts every day during my lunch break... dashing like he is supposed to be.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

He's gorgeous and fun and such a good boy!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's awesome! Does he totally crash after sessions like that?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala came with her name and I liked it so much that I kept it. It turns out that it is the female lion in the Lion King. 

And that is Nala. She thinks she is very important like the Queen of the Jungle and she is as protective and fierce (and brave) as a mama lion!

Annie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dasher definitely suits his name ... or the other way around! lol It is just too cute seeing Belle and Dora behind the front door, esp. Belle who barely reaches the screen! LOL

O.k., it's just not fair. You have such a beautiful large home and a HUGE yard and here I sit with 3 teens, 2 cats, 2 dogs, hubby and myself and we have a yard the size of someone's bedroom! sigh........


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Dasher definitely suits his name ... or the other way around! lol It is just too cute seeing Belle and Dora behind the front door, esp. Belle who barely reaches the screen! LOL
> 
> O.k., it's just not fair. You have such a beautiful large home and a HUGE yard and here I sit with 3 teens, 2 cats, 2 dogs, hubby and myself and we have a yard the size of someone's bedroom! sigh........


Yeah, but cutting grass in a yard that big ain't too much fun, Marj.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched the video.
He is a Dasher! Nala also watched with much interest!

Annie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So incredibly cute Amanda...Dash sure is Dashing. Cash...well he has cost us some cash. But he is the dog in black.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all. Dashie has been somewhat neglected with me going student teaching and having classes, the hardwood floors and so many visitors for a few weeks. So with everything, we haven't been going on nearly as many walks. He does that for about 15 mins each lunch break otherwise he is kind of a pest in the house (rainy dash and dasher aren't good!) If you can tell by the way he is dropping down, he is trying to get me to chase him but I thought I am not good with the camera anyway (and you aren't going to see a video of me running after him!) I am pretty sure he rests when I leave again but he is always on my heels at home. I think the for the first time the other day, he ditched me and was in Jim's office. I was freaked out but Jim had a bag of chips and Dasher goes with the chips.

Maryam- he is finally growing back some bangs for now 

Missy- all of mine should have that as their middle name! I think Isabelle thinks her name is Diva! It is really funny how it is pretty set for Dora and Dash. My gf who has a dog name Sassy and one named Blast truly believes this and I am thinking she is on to something.

Marj- come see the size of the bugs here before you want to trade  I am still shocked my husband uses a push mower as he is too stubborn to admit he needs a different one! But there are some nice trade offs that I really am starting to appreciate (I know a lot of you have read my vents!)

As you can see the way Dash is, when he does this I only have him out, cause I need my full attention on him. I promise Dora and Belle get their own time. Belle's idea of time is usually running to the neighbors house though!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great video. It made me smile to watch him run around crazy. I love the growling too. Your house looks really nice, I don't remember seeing it from that angle before.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
I loved that video and what a great yard to run free in. He just looks so darn happy doing his RLH.

He sure is a good looking boy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That put a smile on my face, just what I needed tonight! I predict that one day I will be watching Dasher and you on national television at the AKC National Agility trial!!

GO DASHER, you were named very appropriately. Love ya, Grandma!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- glad you enjoyed. We have a lot of work to go but he really has fun no matter what he is doing. Now can you come take him for proper walks??? hahahaha! I will throw in some boiled peanuts :wink:

Marianne-Thanks that is a major bonus of living somewhere affordable. I still joke I am living in my parents house! That is the front/side area of our house and usually the dogs are in the backyard with the dense woods- it comes up within 30 feet of our home. We are on a cul de sac with 3 other houses. Our lot is kind of odd. My property line goes right up to the neighbors house on one side. If you see the flower beds, those are mine- I just thought for awhile the neighbors were neglecting them- lol! I am liking the house more but no doubt bigger house equals a lot more work. And in South Carolina, plants grow so fast. We have had a crazy 2 weeks and neglected the yard! Ironically my rose bush is doing well though!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I loved the video! Not only did _I_ love it, but Kodi was fascinated. He heard Dasher barking and came running over to me. I put him in my lap, and he sat there STARING at the screen for the entire video. When Dasher barked, Kodi did little play barks too. It was really funny!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great video! Dash is a good boy to stay in his own yard and not run off. No way would I trust my two to stay here. Dora and Belle peeking out was so cute.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the video. Dash is such a pretty boy. I too think most animals live up to their names. All names give when they came into our lives, by Birth or young animals

Boxers: 

Georgie Girl…..a love in every respect
Chance……Never missed an opportunity to scare us with his ability to get into trouble
Winsome…….Won every class in was ever in
Horse:
Silver Pistol….Never again too much trouble
Sundance Kidd…..totally Beautiful
Venture to Fame…..My DD won several college scholarships on him 

And then we have Smarty, who got her name for being so darn smart…..and she still is.

I wish I had changed Galen’s name to “No Pee on the Floor”


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cute video! Dasher definitely lives up to his name!
We named our Hav "Miley", and yes, she thinks she a princess pop star....
Shoulda taken Missy's suggestion and named Copper "Jagger", so we would have 2 rock stars in the house!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

So if it also applies to people, what you're saying is I could've saved a ton of money on diets over the years if my mom had named me Jane The Thin?? Hmmmm......


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> I wish I had changed Galen's name to "No Pee on the Floor"


Oh my gosh, that is HILARIOUS!! 
I'm sure people around me are wondering why I just laughed out loud. 
"No Pee On The Floor" sounds like a name an Indian Chief would give out!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

80% of the time Galen is very good, but the other 20% she looks like "I forgot to pee when I was out side so I'll do it here, Mommy will clean it up."

I wonder if it is to late to change her name, I'll give it a try, "NO PEE come"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I loved watching Dasher. Yes, it appears he is totally living up to his name  

To go along w/the theory, I think Tori is living up to hers, too. She has yet to tell us "the secret" ound:
(so this makes sense to those of you who don't already know, her registered name is: JAS D'Va's Victoria, Keeper of the Secret)


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> 80% of the time Galen is very good, but the other 20% she looks like "I forgot to pee when I was out side so I'll do it here, Mommy will clean it up."
> 
> I wonder if it is to late to change her name, I'll give it a try, "NO PEE come"


Too funny...that is EXACTLY how Miley is too! I have a pee pad inside for her to use just for that reason. Every once in awhile she'll find a rug....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the Video!

Our first dog "Rocky" came to us with a name
My own first dog (our second) was named after me with a minor variation. "Zuly" was just like me back then. I was a teenager, so Zuly was just like a crazy teenager. 
Now Bumi, We named him after "King Bumi" from the Avatar series. And believe it or not, this dog is just like King Bumi. He is sooooo funny, all he wants is to play, however, when you get serious with him, he is a doll and behaves so well. Is like he understands your moods!

I think he is the perfect match for our family since we always playing/laughing/joking. He fits right in!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I wish my guys had a little bit of Dasher in them.

Ok, let's see if this theory is true. Bella means beautiful and that she is

Scudder shuffles around when he walks, so he does Scudder around.

Fred was name after my brother. People that meet canine Fred have said he was a bit "OFF" and so is my brother Fred! I guess you're friend is right.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

I had not heard this theory before, but now that I think of it....
We named Jonah for that sweet, smart, handsome, thoughtful, little boy in the Sleepless in Seattle movie and that is EXACTLY how Jonah has grown to be! 

We struggled mightily to name Riley, so waited until we met him. We knew it was right when we could extend Riley to ROWDY O'Riley. One of our friends just (lovingly) calls him hellboy! 

PS Loved the video Amanda.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a good boy!!!! I love his happy growl : )


----------

